# ISO TNT Catfish stew recipes



## Maverick2272 (Jan 28, 2008)

I have some catfish fillets I need to cook up for tomorrows supper. I usually either bread and fry them or pan fry them.
Wife is thinking about a catfish stew, any TNT recipes or suggestions out there?
We have:
potatoes, onions, milk, half & half, catfish, various spices, short on butter right now (down to about 2tbs), green peppers, stewed canned tomatoes, cauliflower, thats about it.
I don't mind if I need a couple of ingredients, just as long as I don't need a long list.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 28, 2008)

Cut your filets into two or three pieces. Season well with salt, black pepper, cayenne. You will need maybe 2 cups chopped onion, 1 each of bell pepper and celery, and garlic to taste. Coat the bottom of a cold skillet with oil. Place a layer (1/2) of fish on the bottom, then a layer(1/2) of the vegetables. Next a couple of tablespoons of your stewed tomatoes, two bay leaves, 1/2 teaspoon thyme and 1 teaspoon of flour. Repeat the process for layer two. Add two tablespoons of water. Cover, turn the heat to high. When it simmers, turn to low and cook until done. Do not stir the contents. Shake the pan every few minutes. 
Adjust seasonings, and finish with chopped parsley, green onion, and a good squeeze of lemon juice. Sever over rice. Not a true stew, but good. 

Plan "B" ...Fry your filets as usual. Lay one filet on a bed of rice, and cover with creole sauce. 

Have Tabasco, and/or Louisiana Hot sauce on the table. 

Fun!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the recipe, it sounds tasty but my wife beat me to it and cooked it up as a chowder 

Not that it tasted bad, but the catfish dissolved completely into the soup so it is a fish flavored potato soup.

But that's OK, live and learn I will buy some more, and any recipes anyone has are more than welcome!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 28, 2008)

You're welcome for the ideas. I'm sure the Chowda was good anyway! Or at least ya better have said so anyway!! Thah't why I told you to "shake" the pan in the idea above. If ya stir it...it's mush!! 

Have Fun!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm too late but......maybe use it another time?

This recipe is really good, easy, and extremely flavorful.  I've never used catfish but I can't see why you couldn't.  Just be sure to cut the fish into big pieces to prevent so much shredding while stirring.  Season with salt and pepper while your peppers are roasting as it seems to be the only way I can get fish in this stew to have some flavor.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the link... following it now  We eat a lot of fish here so no worries will have plenty of chances to try them out. And any other good catfish recipes as well. Maybe something NOLA or a good down home Mississippi recipe.. yum!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, another favorite is to make a paste out of Good Seasons dry Italian dressing mix, dry Italian seasoning mix, and olive oil.  Just make a thick paste and plaster it on both sides of the fish.  You don't want it TOO thick or it will be too salty.  When I make mine I put it on a cookie sheet with sides in the oven - no turning necessary.  I have also put it on a cookie sheet with sides on the grill and closed the lid - also, no turning necessary.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 28, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:
			
		

> Maybe something NOLA or a good down home Mississippi recipe.. yum!


 
Let's see, plan A above is sometimes referred to as Catfish Etouffee, and Plan B is pure down home Mississippi!! Right now I'm watching Duke & Tenn. basketball, but I'll come back at you in few!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 28, 2008)

They are both on my recipe list now! Thanks y'all!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 28, 2008)

*BBQed Catfish*​ 
Catfish filets
3/4 Cup Butter
1/4 Cup Olive Oil
1 T. Chopped Parsley
1/2 t. Oregano
1/2 t. Thyme
1 t. Garlic Powder
1 T. Tabasco (or to taste)
3 Small Bay Leaves
3 T. Worcestershire
Juice of 1 lemon
Salt & Black Pepper to taste.

Melt the butter. Add everything else. Mix well. Refrigerate overnight.
To Cook.. bring sauce to a boil, immediately add chunked up catfish, and bring back to a simmer for 15 minutes. Serve in bowls with a little rice, and bread for dipping in the sauce. 

Enjoy!

PS If you have company coming throw in 3 or 4 hands full of head-on shrimp with the Catfish!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds good to me!
Kitchenelf, that reminds me I need more olive oil! LOL.


----------

